# New Grill



## RPCookin

Yesterday I finished assembling my shiny new grill.  I bought it on a Home Depot Cyber Monday sale, $100 off.  It isn't the Weber that I really wanted, but at half the price it should do the job for now.  The reviews were quite good.  

Here is my shiny new Dyna-Glo 5 burner grill with side burner.  







I cooked burgers on it today for lunch for my wife, her dad, and me, and they came out perfect, so first test has been passed.


----------



## roadfix

Great deal on an awesome grill!  Congratulations!


----------



## Andy M.

Looks great.  Enjoy your grilling.


----------



## CraigC

Its OK for a gaser.


----------



## RPCookin

CraigC said:


> Its OK for a gaser.



Yeah... I admit to being lazy.  But I also have a cast iron smoker box for it, so it becomes a bit more than just an outdoor oven.


----------



## jennyema

I was a charcoal-only griller my whole life till I started cooking for only myself a lot.

It's a lot of trouble for just a burger or chicken for one so I broke down and bought a gas grill...

I got a dyna glo too, probably one model lower than yours and I really, really like it.  I think you'll be happy with it.  Yours looks sweet !!


----------



## Roll_Bones

jennyema said:


> I was a charcoal-only griller my whole life till I started cooking for only myself a lot.
> 
> It's a lot of trouble for just a burger or chicken for one so I broke down and bought a gas grill...
> 
> I got a dyna glo too, probably one model lower than yours and I really, really like it.  I think you'll be happy with it.  Yours looks sweet !!



My parents bought me a cheap Sunbeam gas grill about 20 years ago and I thought, Why?
I graciously accepted it, but had no idea if I would ever use it.  You see, I was a charcoal snob.
The first time I used it I hated it.  "Never again" I was heard saying.
Over time i got the hang of cooking on it, and it became our go to cooking device. I could quickly make some burgers steaks or chops without the fuss and the mess associated with charcoal cooking.

I now have had my Genesis Silver gas grill. Another present from my folks. I have had it about 15 years.
I use it a lot when its warm.
I made ribs last weekend on my charcoal grill.
I learned what worked best on gas an charcoal.  I now use both.
I am happy to have a choice.
I have also learned the difference between grilling and BBQ'ing.
I think many folks are still in the dark in this regard.


----------



## RPCookin

Roll_Bones said:


> My parents bought me a cheap Sunbeam gas grill about 20 years ago and I thought, Why?
> I graciously accepted it, but had no idea if I would ever use it.  You see, I was a charcoal snob.
> The first time I used it I hated it.  "Never again" I was heard saying.
> Over time i got the hang of cooking on it, and it became our go to cooking device. I could quickly make some burgers steaks or chops without the fuss and the mess associated with charcoal cooking.
> 
> I now have had my Genesis Silver gas grill. Another present from my folks. I have had it about 15 years.
> I use it a lot when its warm.
> I made ribs last weekend on my charcoal grill.
> I learned what worked best on gas an charcoal.  I now use both.
> I am happy to have a choice.
> *I have also learned the difference between grilling and BBQ'ing.*
> I think many folks are still in the dark in this regard.



Yep, I know that too.  I had a Genesis Silver before moving out of the US for 2 years.  Would have loved to buy another one, but we have spent so much getting a household set up again from scratch that it just wasn't in the cards.  I used my Weber for both grill and smoker.  It took some extra effort to keep the temperature down low enough to properly smoke a pork butt, but I played with it until I figured it out.

I smoked a lot of ribs on that old grill, and now I have learn the quirks and foibles of this new one.  I'm going to enjoy the trip.


----------



## Roll_Bones

RP, does your new grill have a wood chip tray?
I use my charcoal grill for smoking and BBQ'ing.  I use my gas grill for grilling.
I have always wondered what the smoke would do to the inside and out side of my gas grill?


----------



## RPCookin

Roll_Bones said:


> RP, does your new grill have a wood chip tray?
> I use my charcoal grill for smoking and BBQ'ing.  I use my gas grill for grilling.
> I have always wondered what the smoke would do to the inside and out side of my gas grill?



I does not, but I bought a Brinkman cast iron smoker box to use for that.  I've always just used foil pouches for it in the past, but I thought that for $11 the box was worth a try.  The box will sit right down on the tents that cover the burners and should heat up nicely.


----------



## Andy M.

RPCookin said:


> I does not, but I bought a Brinkman cast iron smoker box to use for that.  I've always just used foil pouches for it in the past, but I thought that for $11 the box was worth a try.  The box will sit right down on the tents that cover the burners and should heat up nicely.



I have a similar box in stainless steel.


----------



## Roll_Bones

RPCookin said:


> I does not, but I bought a Brinkman cast iron smoker box to use for that.  I've always just used foil pouches for it in the past, but I thought that for $11 the box was worth a try.  The box will sit right down on the tents that cover the burners and should heat up nicely.





Andy M. said:


> I have a similar box in stainless steel.



I also have the cast iron box with holes/vents in the top.
It sucks.
It takes forever to start smoking and by the time it starts smoking, the wood catches fire and its gone in no time.
It now sits on the bottom shelf of the grill, to never be used again.
That is, unless you guys can tell me how to use it properly. Or tell me why it does not work very good.


----------



## Andy M.

Roll_Bones said:


> I also have the cast iron box with holes/vents in the top.
> It sucks.
> It takes forever to start smoking and by the time it starts smoking, the wood catches fire and its gone in no time.
> It now sits on the bottom shelf of the grill, to never be used again.
> That is, unless you guys can tell me how to use it properly. Or tell me why it does not work very good.



I assume you soak your wood chips before use.  

Try putting the box of chips on a burner set to high and when they start to smoke, turn that burner down to low and manage the temperature with other burner(s).

A foil packet works as well.


----------



## RPCookin

I'll be experimenting when I get the chance, but I plan to preheat the box when I preheat the grill, then add the wet chips to it as needed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was wondering about preheating the box before adding in the soaked chips.


----------



## Roll_Bones

I always heated the box to extremely high heat before adding the water soaked chips to the vented chip holder.
Seems I got very little smoke and I have had to add extra water to the holder to keep the flames down. It seemed like it was fire or nothing.
I am tempted to try it again.  My first few attempts were far from satisfactory.  Not sure if it's the cast iron or the operator? LOL


----------



## Andy M.

Roll_Bones said:


> I always heated the box to extremely high heat before adding the water soaked chips to the vented chip holder.
> Seems I got very little smoke and I have had to add extra water to the holder to keep the flames down. It seemed like it was fire or nothing.
> I am tempted to try it again.  My first few attempts were far from satisfactory.  Not sure if it's the cast iron or the operator? LOL




Seems like pre-heating the empty box may be the issue.


----------



## roadfix

When I used to use foil pouches I always used dry wood chips.   The small number of punctures in the foil prevented the chips from flaming, but produced plenty of smoke.


----------



## CraigC

roadfix said:


> When I used to use foil pouches I always used dry wood chips.   The small number of punctures in the foil prevented the chips from flaming, but produced plenty of smoke.



Wet wood makes the wrong kind of smoke, very heavy and acrid, IMO.


----------



## Roll_Bones

I need to try again. I will put moist chips in the cold box and place on the flavorizer bars and wait for smoke.
I know i have been through this, but since it works for you guys, I will give it another go.


----------



## Roll_Bones

CraigC said:


> Wet wood makes the wrong kind of smoke, very heavy and acrid, IMO.



I have quit using wet wood in my Weber charcoal and in my smoker.
I just use the dry stuff and hurry up and get the lid down.
I also heard this warning about wet wood.

Whats up all of a sudden with wet chips or chunks?  It says right on the bag to soak for 30 minutes prior to using.


----------



## roadfix

CraigC said:


> Wet wood makes the wrong kind of smoke, very heavy and acrid, IMO.



 I use dry chunks (not chips) of wood mixed in with charcoal in my drum smoker.   The dry wood chunks never get enough oxygen to ignite into flames, but will just smolder, in contact with lit coals.


----------



## Roll_Bones

roadfix said:


> I use dry chunks (not chips) of wood mixed in with charcoal in my drum smoker.   The dry wood chunks never get enough oxygen to ignite into flames, but will just smolder, in contact with lit coals.



Until you open the lid.


----------



## roadfix

Roll_Bones said:


> Until you open the lid.



By the time I open the lid the wood chunks are spent and the meat is done!


----------



## Farmer Jon

roadfix said:


> I use dry chunks (not chips) of wood mixed in with charcoal in my drum smoker.   The dry wood chunks never get enough oxygen to ignite into flames, but will just smolder, in contact with lit coals.



That is exactly how I do it.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Roll_Bones said:


> Until you open the lid.




If your looking you aint cookin
http://www.discusscooking.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## CraigC

Gotta open the lid if you're gonna mop.


----------



## Roll_Bones

CraigC said:


> Gotta open the lid if you're gonna mop.



Or to turn, or add more wood, or to add more hot coals.
There are reasons for opening the lid.  I try my best to keep those openings at the barest minimum.


----------



## CraigC

Roll_Bones said:


> Or to turn, or add more wood, or to add more hot coals.
> There are reasons for opening the lid.  I try my best to keep those openings at the barest minimum.



Don't need to open the cooking chamber or firebox lid to add splits to the Horizon. I just open the side door to the firebox.


----------



## RPCookin

Getting back on topic....

There is one potential negative to this new grill and that is that the back of the hood has a 1½" - 2" opening the entire width of the grill.  Others have said that they attached a piece of sheet metal to the hood to close that up and retain more heat.  My concern is that it will allow too much smoke to escape when I'm using it as a smoker.  I may have to find a solution to that issue.

If the CI smoker box turns out not to work, then I'm out $11 and it's back to the foil pouches, which are a bit more hassle, but I know from experience that they do work.


----------



## Roll_Bones

CraigC said:


> Don't need to open the cooking chamber or firebox lid to add splits to the Horizon. I just open the side door to the firebox.



I quit using the fire box on mine and use the cooking chamber for the food and the fire.  Fire on far left, food on right.
I was using way to much wood and would not even consider wasting that much charcoal.
So, I use it like a grill and use the indirect cooking method.

I am still open to modifying my smoker to make it more efficient.


----------



## FrankZ

RPCookin said:


> Getting back on topic....
> 
> There is one potential negative to this new grill and that is that the back of the hood has a 1½" - 2" opening the entire width of the grill.  Others have said that they attached a piece of sheet metal to the hood to close that up and retain more heat.  My concern is that it will allow too much smoke to escape when I'm using it as a smoker.  I may have to find a solution to that issue.
> 
> If the CI smoker box turns out not to work, then I'm out $11 and it's back to the foil pouches, which are a bit more hassle, but I know from experience that they do work.



I seem to remember that gas grills have to have full time ventilation per the .gov people.  Keeps them from accumulating gas then going boom. 

I don't believe you are required to keep it that way though... just has to be sold that way.


----------



## roadfix

I agree, the vents are there for safety reasons.  You can seal them with foil.


----------



## Andy M.

roadfix said:


> I agree, the vents are there for safety reasons.  You can seal them with foil.



I've tried smoking with my gas grill and find it difficult to keep the heat low enough for a long smoke., even using only one burner turned down all the way.  If I sealed up all the holes, it would be even worse.


----------



## RPCookin

Andy M. said:


> I've tried smoking with my gas grill and find it difficult to keep the heat low enough for a long smoke., even using only one burner turned down all the way.  If I sealed up all the holes, it would be even worse.



I had the opposite problem with my Weber Genesis.  I had to keep one burner at least medium high to keep the smoke going, but that raised the temperature too high, so I had to prop the hood up about an inch to keep the temperature down to between 220 and 250 and still put enough heat on the chips to keep them smoking.  It was a constant balancing act, but I got it down pretty good.  I just couldn't walk away and expect it to stay where I wanted it.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Got a turkey and a ham on.


----------



## Addie

Those look so tasty Jon. I am coming to dinner. I have my checkered napkin ready. I like the leg meat myself. I take it you made that grill yourself. I have seen many of them in Texas. Well worth the time it takes to build. For some reason, the food always taste better in the home made ones.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Yep one of my buddies and I put it together one afternoon. Wheels and everything were there already all we had to do was cut holes, Put in cooking grate and smoke stack over the original fill hole. I wish I had a pic of my brothers. He made his out of 18inch well casing.


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> Yep one of my buddies and I put it together one afternoon. Wheels and everything were there already all we had to do was cut holes, Put in cooking grate and smoke stack over the original fill hole. I wish I had a pic of my brothers. He made his out of 18inch well casing.



Get some pictures of them. Your kids will look back on them with memories.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Farmer Jon said:


> Got a turkey and a ham on.



Lookin great there Jon!


----------

